# PS3 - COD5 - Friday night!!



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Come on then, may aswell get something together for the 1st night of the new COD :thumb::thumb::thumb:

say, 7pm?

add me ianFRST :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll be there....Ranchopancho:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I played an hour this morning and it was awsome!!!! 

Will be on tonight, my handle is Zeemax if you want to add me


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

will add you both  

im going tesco tonight at midnight to buy it! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

mine arrived today but for the pc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

yep you have me already Ian! my copy came today is awesome if not similer to cod4 mp wise - even get the yellow '10' and same hit crosss graphics

I'm 'dareslam'


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

oops thought 360,lol


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

welsh-andy said:


> oops thought 360,lol


I've got it today also... seems weird after playing COD4 so much.

I'm Wadger if you want to add me...on the PS3.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i shall be at asda at 11:45 grabing a copy and scanning it at 12am on the dot,lol.:thumb:
esp payin £27


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well, im going asda instead of tesco then :lol: nice one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

£27's a bargain but even though I paid an extra fiver for mine i'm glad I won't be in that queue at midnight


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

saved u guys a few quid, but tesco will price match if store in area:thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep will be down my local ASDA at midnight grabbing a copy


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

This game rocks, already clocked 3 and a half hours online, and about 2 hours into the story, i love CoD!!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It really is COD4 in a different skin though - not that, thats a bad thing!


----------

